# Newbie from Nebraska



## pontiacfan (Nov 26, 2009)

Hello All, 
Not really a newbie, been lurking here for years, decided to register.
Have a Smokin' Tex that I've used for a number of years also. On a custom homemade cart for wheelin' in/out of the back patio. Need to get a photo up here. It's a heck of a handy cart.
Also have a charcoal grill that gets used a couple times a year.
And nice 4-burner/w-infrared LP-unit that gets used every week or two.
I'm normally an apple/pork, mesquite/hickory/beef, mesquite/hickory/chicken/wings type of smoker.
Nothing fancy, just good meat. Not a big sauce user either, as I like to taste the meat.
I'll check in to see what's new every once in a while!
Later,
PontiacFan


----------



## irishteabear (Nov 26, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you decided to join us.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 26, 2009)

Welcome, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.

For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse.
Click Here it's "FREE"... 5 Day eCourse

Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics... 

Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.

When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...

How to post Qview to Forum:



For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 27, 2009)

First off welcome to *SMF*. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey Pontiac Fan Welcome
I would love to see your cart - I have a Smokin Tex 1400 and love it 
I have a recipe for Mozarella that Smokin Tex used in a flyer 2 months ago 
so let me know if you want that - Glad to have you with  us


----------



## bassman (Nov 27, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF.  Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## blue (Nov 27, 2009)

Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2009)

Welcome aboard glad to have you along for the ride.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 27, 2009)

Resistance is futile-Welcome to the Smoke!!  I think you had the record for lurking the longest.  Glad that you decided to join the SMF family!

Enjoy!


----------



## alx (Nov 27, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.Was Kearney tom osbournes hometown???


----------



## mr mac (Nov 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!  Looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## chef jeff tx (Nov 27, 2009)

Howdy & Welcome!


----------



## rivet (Nov 27, 2009)

Great that you are now official! Glad to have you as part of the SMF!


----------



## treegje (Nov 28, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF,We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## ol' smokey (Nov 28, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## warthog (Nov 28, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF.  Enjoy your stay.


----------



## toxie (Nov 28, 2009)

Welcome to SMF!! Lots of good folks and information here...


----------



## gravey (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice to see another 'Sker here!


----------



## zjaybird (Nov 28, 2009)

Quote from Pontiac Fan, "Nothing fancy, just good meat. Not a big sauce user either, as I like to taste the meat."

Hey Pontiac Fan Welcome to SMF....have you tried "Buffalo" meat in your smokin tex yet....I heard they are nice and tender now after Friday.


----------



## pontiacfan (Nov 29, 2009)

No, I believe he's originally from Hastings, NE.


-Gravey, sorry ya had to change yer sig, ...


-Thanks for the "Welcome" everyone! 
I've been reading here for a long time & finally decided to sign up for _another_ forum, ...


-No, I have not tried Buffalo meat yet. But there is a private home-grown business that comes to town every once in a while & sets up in the K-Mart parking lot with Bison/Buffalo meat for sale. I don't think I'd try it, as I'm not into 'wild game'. 
Call me a traditionalist, ..., but I like cow, pig, & chickens!!!


----------



## seenred (Nov 29, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Pontiac!  Glad you joined us.


----------



## pontiacfan (Dec 9, 2009)

Okay, so here's some photos of the equipment.
The cart really works sweet for the smoker, ..., Just wheel it out, plug it in & I'm ready to go. And it rolls pretty easily on the caster & wheels.





The charcoal grill doesn't get used as much as it should. It's a cheap Royal Oak nameplate unit. I'd guess it was probably made overseas somewhere. Don't really know. Works fine when I use it tho.



The gas grill gets used every few days. It's been pretty damn handy & good to me so far. I'm one of them that can go thru a standard cheap gas grill every couple years, so this is a nice unit. Cost me a bit more but I've used it for about two years now with no issues. I can't even tell ya who makes it for sure. I'd have to clean the 8" of snow we just got off of it! (Yea, I was too late to get it covered before it started snowing.)


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 10, 2009)

Is that a Smokin Tex unit? Looks like one from the pics - great idea on the cart -


----------



## pontiacfan (Dec 11, 2009)

Yea it is. I've had it for quite a few years now. I'd have to go look at the tag to see if there's any reference to the year built. 

The cart was pretty 'cheap'. The outside liner material is leftover stuff from an RV manufacturer in Iowa. It was pretty much 'free'.
The wheels I bought, the handles I bought. The lumber was cheap.

And it's just the right workin' height now!


----------

